# what breed of dog is pippin??



## natb (Aug 26, 2008)

can anyone tell me what breed of dog pippin is from the childrens tv program come outside.
its a lady who flies about in a spotty aeroplane but she has a medium sized dog that is greyish and look scruffy. it is so adorable but i dont know the breed. i know it is a complete long shot but you guys seem to know everything!!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I think its a polish sheep dog but there is a full name for it. I am sure some one will know sorry cant help more.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

I would say:

Tibetan terrier...


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

i read hes a bearded collie cross tibetan terrier lol


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i read hes a bearded collie cross tibetan terrier lol


could be, "wikki & google" say TT x Border, but they aint always correct


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Google it on the computer it should have some info on there. It will be interesting to find out.


----------



## natb (Aug 26, 2008)

oh dear looks like i could be causing conflict here. i have googled him but it just says he is a mixed breed dog.!! that doesnt help but i googled pictures of both breeds you have mentioned and he does look like both of them.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh well his lovely what ever my daughter has always had a soft spot for him to.


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

I loved that show!!!

I was talking to my sister about it the other day and she was like 'Eh?' had no clue what I was on about!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

That dog is so lovely and i loved the show when they were going to bath her and she hide in the linen basket.... Go pippin....


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

I thought he was a Beardie or a Beardie X too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

natb said:


> oh dear looks like i could be causing conflict here. i have googled him but it just says he is a mixed breed dog.!! that doesnt help but i googled pictures of both breeds you have mentioned and he does look like both of them.


u aint caursing conflict lol


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

This could be fun if think theres a bit of quess work here . im intriged know what he is.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I love Pippen...I think its the same dog on the Baker's box...am I right? I think Bearded Collie cross.

Found this online...



> Q: What breed of dog is Pippin from Come Outside?
> 
> A: The answer is that we are not sure! Pippin is roughly third generation bred from the original Benji who was found in a dog sanctuary in California and was himself a mongrel.


EDIT...another quote from Wiki, so I was right about the Bakers thing!



> Pippin was mixed breed dog descended from Benji and was owned and trained by Ann Head. One of the Pippins in the program also starred as the Bakers dog for Bakers pet food commercials and is still pictured on the products.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> u aint caursing conflict lol


I'd agree!

we got the Tibet part right dint weeeee...


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Well done as i was taking a quess. shes cute whatever.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Dingle said:


> I'd agree!
> 
> we got the Tibet part right dint weeeee...


oh yes oh yes 

now its finding out the otha half lol.

i read this >>> - Pippin's Dad was Benji - a stray rescued from an animal shelter by Frank Inn in 1974'ish

and i also read pippin was a rescue stray aswell.


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

I think he is a cross terrier of some kind???? He always reminds me of Freeway the little dog on Heart to Heart, anyone remember him??
Mary
x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Well she feel on her feet then. She is so pretty


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

marlynaveve said:


> I think he is a cross terrier of some kind???? He always reminds me of Freeway the little dog on Heart to Heart, anyone remember him??
> Mary
> x


Dont remember that sorry..


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

marlynaveve said:


> I think he is a cross terrier of some kind???? He always reminds me of Freeway the little dog on Heart to Heart, anyone remember him??
> Mary
> x


yer i rememba freeway lol.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

does any one remember the littlest hobo...


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Dingle said:


> does any one remember the littlest hobo...


nope but i rememba the lil ****. pmsl.

yer i think it was that husky/german shepherd looking dog wernt it??


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> nope but i rememba the lil ****. pmsl.
> 
> yer i think it was that husky/german shepherd looking dog wernt it??


yeah she always saved the day...


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

LOL i remember Freeway such a cute dog , and Benji oh i loved him as a kid i had a teddy bear dog i named Benji after him , I would have thought the dog from" Come out side"(pippin) was a tibetten or bearded collie cross , Beardies are a bit taller which is why i think he may be a cross with the tibetan .


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes i remember the littlest hobo i cant stop singing the song now....


----------



## LindaAnn (Dec 8, 2020)

marlynaveve said:


> I think he is a cross terrier of some kind???? He always reminds me of Freeway the little dog on Heart to Heart, anyone remember him??
> Mary
> x


Freeway was a Lowchen, Little Lion Dog!
He too was a little rescue dog.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

https://www.lotusfilms.co.uk/new-site/wp-content/uploads/1993/07/Dogs-Tale-Radio-Times-review.pdf

Spaniel, poodle and Lhasa apso according to her owner... but given Higgins who was Benji was a rescue unknown mix, you've got to assume those three are among others too really.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Ancient thread. Practically prehistoric in forum terms.

:Locktopic


----------

